# Stellenanzeige Ingenieur / Techniker Automatisierungstechnik (m/w)



## Quintarus (17 August 2010)

EFTEC Engineering GmbH gehört zur EMS-EFTEC Gruppe, einem Unternehmensbereich des schweizerischen EMS-CHEMIE Konzerns.

 Wir haben unseren Standort in Markdorf, einer attraktiven kleinen  Stadt in unmittelbarer Nähe des Bodensees. Wir sind für die Entwicklung,  den Vertrieb und den Aufbau von automatisierten Applikationssystemen  für die Bereiche Kleben, Schützen, Dichten und Dämpfen in der  Automobilindustrie zuständig.
 Zur Verstärkung unseres Teams suchen wir ab sofort einen

*Ingenieur / Techniker Automatisierungstechnik (m/w) *
​           Ihr Aufgabengebiet


Softwareerstellung auf den gängigen SPS-Systemen
Entwicklung von Visualisierungssystemen (z.B. Intouch, WinCC flexible)
Inbetriebnahme der Systeme im Hause und beim Kunden
Organisation und Durchführung von Kundenschulungen
Übernahme von Projektverantwortung
 Ihr Profil


Studium der Ingenieurwissenschaften oder Technikerausbildung mit Schwerpunkt Automatisierungs-/Elektrotechnik, Informatik
Gute Englischkenntnisse
Bereitschaft zum Einsatz im In- und Ausland (Reisebereitschaft)
 Wir bieten Ihnen eine spannende Aufgabe in einem expandierenden und  internationalen Umfeld und freuen uns darauf, Sie kennenzulernen.


http://eftec.ch/index.cfm?id=1244









        EFTEC Engineering, D-88677 Markdorf
www.eftec.ch


----------

